# Disney Wish



## TravelTime (May 27, 2021)

I am totally surprised that Concierge class on the new Disney Wish is sold out for all sailing dates. I have not yet cruised on Disney Cruise Line so I had to wait until today to see if I could book a Concierge stateroom. No luck. All the other categories still have space but I wanted Concierge. I guess I will have to wait until they open more sailing dates. The ironic thing is that Disney doubled the number of Concierge staterooms on the Wish. I would have thought it would not book up immediately. For any experienced Disney cruisers, is it typical for a new ship to sell out its Concierge class so fast? Is it because 3 and 4 night cruises make booking Concierge class more affordable relative to 7 night cruises?


----------



## RX8 (May 27, 2021)

Prices on the Wish are insane. The fact that they are selling out tells you how many Disney fans there are out there. I think that the Platinum and Gold DCL cruisers booked those before the bookings opened up for others (they get priority booking a few days in advance).


Since you haven’t yet sailed on DCL my recommendation is to save some money and book a concierge on one of the other ships. All the other ships are very nice and feel new, at least to me. We have been on the Fantasy, Magic, and Dream. We have our 6th cruise booked on the Wonder (San Diego) for next March. Our Alaska cruise on the Wonder was supposed to be June 14th but was cancelled. We have never done concierge but that is on our bucket list to try some day.


----------



## easyrider (May 27, 2021)

Is Concierge the highest class to book ? I thought that there was a class above.

Bill


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2021)

RX8 said:


> Prices on the Wish are insane. The fact that they are selling out tells you how many Disney fans there are out there. I think that the Platinum and Gold DCL cruisers booked those before the bookings opened up for others (they get priority booking a few days in advance).
> 
> 
> Since you haven’t yet sailed on DCL my recommendation is to save some money and book a concierge on one of the other ships. All the other ships are very nice and feel new, at least to me. We have been on the Fantasy, Magic, and Dream. We have our 6th cruise booked on the Wonder (San Diego) for next March. Our Alaska cruise on the Wonder was supposed to be June 14th but was cancelled. We have never done concierge but that is on our bucket list to try some day.



We are booked in a 1 BR concierge on Disney Fantasy (Eastern Caribbean) in January 2022. Since January is not so popular, I feel we got a great price on that sailing. Summer sailings cost double.


----------



## rhonda (May 27, 2021)

Could it also be that folks with large DVC accounts had a surplus of points that must be spent ... ?  
FWIW, we stayed at the Hotel Del Coronado (San Diego) earlier this year using our carried-over DVC points.  Use them or lose them, right?


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Is Concierge the highest class to book ? I thought that there was a class above.
> 
> Bill



That is the highest but within concierge class there are family staterooms, 1 BR, 2BR and royal suites.


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2021)

rhonda said:


> Could it also be that folks with large DVC accounts had a surplus of points that must be spent ... ?
> FWIW, we stayed at the Hotel Del Coronado (San Diego) earlier this year using our carried-over DVC points.  Use them or lose them, right?



I doubt they would have enough points for Concierge class. Maybe for other staterooms though.


----------



## RX8 (May 27, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> We are booked in a 1 BR concierge on Disney Fantasy (Eastern Caribbean) in January 2022. Since January is not so popular, I feel we got a great price on that sailing. Summer sailings cost double.



You’ll have to let me know what you think of concierge. We usually book the best value so we did the Western Caribbean Fantasy cruise January 2020, right before the world stopped. Weather was warm but is unpredictable at that time. We couldn’t dock in Jamaica or Grand Cayman due to high waves.


----------



## Limace (May 27, 2021)

I believe concierge class sold out within hours of booking opening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Limace (May 27, 2021)

And a concierge verandah stateroom was ....$13,000 for the maiden voyage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark201235 (May 27, 2021)

I'm looking for cabins for the 6/20/22 4 night sailing and am coming up empty? "Staterooms are not available or staterooms for your party size are not available". Started with 4 cabins and worked my way down to a single cabin. Showing no availability.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 27, 2021)

Yeah, I’m not surprised. Castaway Club members are always given early booking access.

Disney Wish bookings officially began on the following days for the groups listed below:

May 17, 2021: Platinum Members w/ 25+ cruises by phone only 
May 18, 2021: Platinum Members w/ 20+ cruises by phone only 
May 19, 2021: Platinum Members w/ 15+ cruises by phone only
May 20, 2021: Platinum Members (All) by phone or online
May 24, 2021: Gold Members by phone or online
May 25, 2021: DVC and Adventure Insiders
May 26, 2021: Silver Members
May 27, 2021: General Public
You can usually find a master thread on the DISBOARDS with folks sharing their early access pricing quotes.









						** Opening Day Pricing Summer 2022: Wish **
					

The purpose of this thread is so prices for OPENING DAY for Disney Wish sailings Summer 2022 can be tracked in one place. We will include CASTAWAY CLUB STATUS - if you do not say which group you belong to we will assume it is for the current day's opening when you post.  Booking officially opens...




					www.disboards.com


----------



## Limace (May 27, 2021)

And I think it sold out (concierge class) on May 17-or at least that’s what I heard on a podcast from travel agents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DazedandConfused (May 27, 2021)

I was sold out for late August too

There were a ton of people with cruise credits that are going to expire so they splurged. But I am also surprised at the demand for concierge rooms.


----------



## RX8 (May 27, 2021)

DazedandConfused said:


> I was sold out for late August too
> 
> There were a ton of people with cruise credits that are going to expire so they splurged. But I am also surprised at the demand for concierge rooms.



My June Alaska cruise was canceled and I got a 125% credit for a future DCL cruise. Likely many like myself that have a little more to spend on DCL than they had originally.


----------



## DazedandConfused (May 27, 2021)

RX8 said:


> My June Alaska cruise was canceled and I got a 125% credit for a future DCL cruise. Likely many like myself that have a little more to spend on DCL than they had originally.



Nice to see someone finally "beat the mouse"


----------



## Dean (May 28, 2021)

DazedandConfused said:


> Nice to see someone finally "beat the mouse"


Never!  Other cruise companies also gave 125%.  But they tend to increase the prices to compensate and they'll get their monies in other ways as well.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 28, 2021)

Limace said:


> And I think it sold out (concierge class) on May 17-or at least that’s what I heard on a podcast from travel agents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it was mentioned in the first few posts in the Disboard thread posted earlier (see post #12)


----------



## mdurette (May 28, 2021)

It doesn't surprise me that all concierge filled up right away, first dibs went to Platinum members and if you have that many cruises you are probably a serious Disney fanatic.     

The other family we go on DCL with always book concierge, they like it for the lounge, special treatment and the ability to get a Cabana at Castaway Key.    I am WAY TO CHEAP to pay those rates.   Heck, I'm not even impressed with the price of DCL compared to other cruise lines.    But, with that said.....we will go on the Wish, I'm gold and could have booked next summer already, but decided not to pull the trigger yet.  I want to see what their fall and winter sailings will look like.

I did however book this week the same vacation that was cancelled March 2020 this week.   5 nights in Disneyland and then 5 night cruise out of San Diego for March 2022.   It feels great to spend some of my time travel planning again!

When my March 2020 cancelled I had the option of 125% to be used within a year or take 100% back.    At that point, I looked at pricing within the year and when I could cruise and I decided to take the 100% and get my money back.   If I would have only known way back when that the "year" to use it would have turned into almost 2 I would have taken the 125%.   All well.....time to stock up on discounted Disney gift cards.......


----------



## RX8 (May 28, 2021)

mdurette said:


> 5 nights in Disneyland and then 5 night cruise out of San Diego for March 2022.



We are sailing on the March 20, 2022 DCL cruise out of San Diego. Is that your cruise?


----------



## TravelTime (May 29, 2021)

Disney canceled a cruise on us for this past January. So I took the 125% and re-booked for January 2022. Since we booked 1BR concierge, we got an almost $4000 credit. I will use that to add my younger daughter on the cruise and probably have a little left over.


----------

